# Spooky music



## Subtle Demise (Oct 5, 2017)

Well it's October, so post songs that are creepy, disturbing, or unsettling in some way.

My first pick, the lyrics themselves might be comedic, but their delivery and the backing tracks are very off-putting:


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2017)

To paraphrase something I once heard. Halloween has not been scary in decades. To that end most things I have referencing monsters are things like



Still the following (at least the first section) gets me



after that I am going to have to sound like a complete bellend and say something like things you can see some people meditating/doing the whole trance bit to



That or the hurdy gurdy is something I find spooky.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 5, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> To paraphrase something I once heard. Halloween has not been scary in decades. To that end most things I have referencing monsters are things like
> 
> Still the following (at least the first section) gets me
> 
> ...


I will listen to those when I'm on a connection without a data cap. This track is part of a collection of recordings that were apparently "too scary" to be included in the film Hellraiser:


Also that third video made me think of album art that's kind of creepy or unsettling, even if the music on the album isn't really. Something like the art for this Death in June album:


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 5, 2017)

(Don't kill me pls)


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Oct 5, 2017)

3 SPooKY5 Me


Let us not forget


And finally enough of the shit posting but I love this track, play it every Halloween


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 5, 2017)

8BitWonder said:


> (Don't kill me pls)



Not a bad choice


----------



## SG854 (Oct 5, 2017)

not creepy, but eh


Disney mothafukas


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 6, 2017)

When people discuss scary songs, this is one that many of them say is the scariest:


A timeless classic:


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## lordhell (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## elm (Oct 20, 2017)

I love themes 




This is my favorite game to play around Halloween


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 20, 2017)

I think it is at least, the vocals on their songs always seem to be that of someone in pain, making the music more crushing to me.


----------



## Joom (Oct 30, 2017)

@Subtle Demise, +1 for a Throbbing Gristle fan.

Also, here, OP. Because you asked.


And because this one is cool.


And what would Halloween be without some horrorcore?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 30, 2017)

@Joom


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 30, 2017)

Go listen to Ghouls'n Ghost or castlevania soundtracks.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 30, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------

